# Contact Details?



## 67121 (Feb 27, 2012)

How do you contact TTF?

Do you have a email address? It's not listed anywhere on the site.

Thanks


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, PM Admin. click link for a list of names. One will be able to help.

memberlist.php?mode=group&g=3754

Hoggy.


----------



## 67121 (Feb 27, 2012)

Hoggy said:


> Hi, PM Admin. click link for a list of names. One will be able to help.
> 
> memberlist.php?mode=group&g=3754
> 
> Hoggy.


Newbies can't PM. 

What if a non member wanted to contact the site for any reason?

Like I say seems strange that there's no contact details not even a email address.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Cuebix, You should be able to PM Admin or Mods. I'l send you a test PM, see if you can reply.
Hoggy.


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Until users pass the new user restrictions they are unable to send any pm messages at all, even to admin / mods.

I've always got my email in the signature below every one of my posts though.

Nick


----------

